# Pasar auriculares de estéreo a mono



## 19Alexis84 (Abr 2, 2013)

Buenas, necesito transformar unos auriculares de estéreo a mono. Imagino que no será suficiente con anular un canal desoldando el cable y listo, verdad? qué otras cosas tengo que tener en cuenta para que no se pierda nada de sonido? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

Juntar los dos vivos , o sea puntita con intermedio y masa sigue siendo masa


----------



## basicobasico (Abr 3, 2013)

tres opciones 1)corta, en el jack macho, la masa de salida del izq y del der y unelas entre si, asi el sonido se mantendra "stereofonico" y suena "vacano" asi lo eh hecho; 2)corta uno de los dos cables ya sea o el rojo ó el blanco, llamados linea viva standar, de la salida y unelo al otro, manteniendo el gnd, "masa" conectado normal, asi solo oiras o el canal derecho o el canal izquierdo dependiendo cual allas cortado tu. 
Prefiero a mi gusto la op_(1) 
3)tambien esta la opcion de unir las dos salidas roja y blanca, colores standar en audio, por medio de dos resistencias y luego a estas conectar tu audifono, manteniendo obvio la masa en masa, "gnd in gnd" con esto baja algo el audio pero se mantienen los dos canales aunq no sera "stereofonico"."


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 3, 2013)

El hembra es estéreo. El macho mono.
(Se me coló una imagen que no pude sacar ;-)


Saludos


----------



## 19Alexis84 (Abr 3, 2013)

Vitruvio dijo:


> El hembra es estéreo. El macho mono.
> (Se me coló una imagen que no pude sacar ;-)
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sería buena opción, pero se me olvidó comentar que el auricular no tenía jack, sólo el cable arrancado por lo que tengo que ponérselo 

Entonces compré un jack mono, que solo tiene 2 patillas (una para masa y la otra), que por cierto parece una chorrada pero con los cables tan tan finos como son y contando que mi soldador está hecho mierda, me está costando dejarlo bien....(se admiten truquillos para hacerlo más sencillo jejejej).

Lo que he hecho de momento es desoldar el cable del auricular derecho, entonces si ahora lo puenteo con el izquierdo, no se debería de perder nada no? (es lo que sería la opción 2 que me das basicobasico). Creo que es lo más fácil, pero quiero asegurarme de que se escuchará todo sin perder nada de sonido.


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 4, 2013)

Sobre los mismos puntos que el derecho, el izquierdo. No pasa nada. En ganerál las salidas de auriculares, pueden manejar cargas de baja impedancia (8Ω o más) y los auriculares normalmente son de 32Ω, de modo que lo cargarás con 16Ω. 


Saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Abr 4, 2013)

Algun motivo para que busques el sondio mono? Y bueno, si soldas a la punta del plug los vivos y las masa juntas ya te queda


----------



## efrefr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola, quería consultar una duda...

DOSMETROS, respecto de tu recomendación... Veo que así se estarían juntando 2 salidas a una sola entrada (el auricular mono). Esto en circuitos digitales definitivamente crearía problemas y/o errores, pero en este caso no provocaría ningún problema?
Tiene algo que ver la respuesta de Vitruvio?

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

ponele dos capacitores de desacople y listo
o si querés podes hacerle un transformadorcito con una ferrita y unas vueltas de alambre 
dos entradas y una sola salida


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola.


R de 150 ohm  a  1K


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

